
China is winning the trade war with America for now - vthallam
https://www.ft.com/content/3535a470-e8c6-11e8-885c-e64da4c0f981
======
dev_dull
> _The White House would do better to focus on areas where the US has
> legitimate grievances with China, such as intellectual property abuse, not
> shipments of steel._

Not really. He’s smart in doing precisely the opposite. The people who benefit
from IP protection (“coastal elites”) don’t vote for him or want his policies.
Meanwhile blue collar steel workers are all but out of work because of a kind
of dumping that’s recognized as illegal by many countries.

------
hactually
[http://outline.com/TKRKzz](http://outline.com/TKRKzz)

For those getting a paywall

